# DAE webinar with Holiday group this week!  April 23rd



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2009)

https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/837942240



> Join Us for a FREE Webinar on Thursday, April 23rd
> Are you aware of other timeshare exchange companies? Would you like more exchange options but don’t know where to start? This free Webinar, featuring Fermin Cruz of Dial An Exchange (DAE), will introduce you to DAE and help you broaden your own exchange options. Holiday’s Gail Bennett will MC and will help ensure that all your timeshare exchange questions get answered. The Webinar is free, it will take 30-minutes and, best of all, you’ll be able to learn from the comfort of your home!
> 
> FREE Webinar – Thursday April 23rd from 5:30 to 6:00 pm PDT.
> ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 23, 2009)

this is tonight!

https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/837942240?pagename=WebinarDAE


----------



## Danette (Apr 23, 2009)

*Thanks Brian!*

Thanks for the heads up, Brian.  DH & I did listen in and learned a couple of things we did not already know from TUG  
Fermin mentioned $1 exchanges for highly desired properties/areas, but I have not been able to find it online - oops found it in the Members Lounge under Primetime Rewards.  The presentation was well-balanced and not filled with shameless plugs for the presenters (couple  )
We will try DAE for our Australia trip in 2011.

Thanks again!

Danette


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Last Night's Webinar*

Was the webinar recorded by any chance? Could it be made available for playback? I had to miss it, and I would sure like to listen to it. Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not aware of anything available for rebroadcast, perhaps the DAE rep will have information that I dont.


----------



## TSTex02 (May 6, 2009)

The sound of silence is pretty loud. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ask DAE (May 6, 2009)

Hey there! Sorry guys, some of these email notifications end up in my junk folder to be found only when I get a second or....

Anyway. The webcast will be posted on our site at www.daelive.com as well as on Holiday Group (the hosts of the webinar) at www.holidaygroup.com/webinar/index.php any time now. 

It has not been posted as of yet, but I do have a link directly to the file that I can post here in just a bit. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ask DAE (May 15, 2009)

Hello, 

A video of the webinar with audio can be downloaded or watched at http://www.clickcaster.com/items/daevideo


----------



## TSTex02 (May 19, 2009)

*DAE Webinar*

I just listened to the webinar playback. Very informative. Good job. Thank you very much for making it available.


----------



## Ask DAE (May 19, 2009)

Hey thanks, sorry for the delay in getting it posted!


----------

